# Bedrooms ever discounted if purchases onboard?



## dande (May 4, 2019)

We have a roomette booked for later this year, Florida to NY. Is it possible to upgrade to a bedroom once onboard and if so do they discount the price? Right now RT is around $650 more than a roomette, too much for a 24 hour trip Thanks


----------



## pennyk (May 4, 2019)

No. Often the bedrooms sell out, so if you want a bedroom, you should book in advance. There are only 2 bedrooms in each car and in high travel times, they sell out in advance. I believe if they have not sold out, you can call Amtrak and upgrade on the phone. You would pay the fare at the current bucket at the time. Years ago, conductors would sell unsold rooms on board. I do not believe they do that now. It has been years since I did an onboard upgrade.


----------



## willem (May 4, 2019)

On-board sales have not been discounted for several years. But do check, and if you find the on-board price is lower than the on-line price, please report back.


----------



## me_little_me (May 4, 2019)

Check back on amtrak.com once a week and see if the prices go down. If the lower price meets your condition, call and "modify" your reservation. Do not let them cancel and rebook or you'll pay a hefty penalty. If they won't do a modification here you pay just the difference, then ask to speak to a supervisor.


----------

